# How to buy Sony X series Walkman in India



## Sathish (Apr 16, 2011)

Anybody please tell where do i buy sony X series Walkman in India...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 16, 2011)

I Don't think X-series is sold in India. YOu may need to get it from state or from Europe.


----------



## Sathish (Apr 26, 2011)

desiibond said:


> I Don't think X-series is sold in India. YOu may need to get it from state or from Europe.



I already known, but is there any other way to buy imported items through online/any reputed sellers in india?


----------

